# Tappan lake



## fishnfever (Mar 4, 2019)

Drove by Tappan yesterday, looking really good. 100% open water and not too muddy either, actually was surprised how clear it was. No docks in at the ramp along SR 250 yet. I told my coworker that I didn't know if I could drive by without stopping, but we made it 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

When someone makes it out please post water temp !thx!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Will be there later today but will not be able to get water temperature.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Water temp should be about 42 I would bet .possibly warmer on North end. I'm surprised it's not chocolate milk


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Only muddy at the underpasses, and surprisingly not really that muddy. Rest of lake slightly stained. Fished from shore for 2 hours and didn't get the slightest bump. Water level still between 4-5 foot below norm. Saw 1 boat on the lake.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Cast vibes or lipless cranks on points and slowly pop them back


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Only had a couple of hours today so I was using jig / minnow combinations.


----------



## fishnfever (Mar 4, 2019)

Does anybody know when they usually put the docks in at the ramp? 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

is there a bait shop close to the lake? haven,t been on tappan in years.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Theirs a drive through on 250 that sells some bait not sure about minnows and I think that a new one may have opened pretty close to the ramp as well


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

The latest shop across from the ramp closed up mid summer last year.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

DHower08 said:


> Theirs a drive through on 250 that sells some bait not sure about minnows and I think that a new one may have opened pretty close to the ramp as well


The drive thru only has bait during the summer


----------

